# Watery Stools



## Irene (Sep 4, 2009)

Help help! My lutino Rufus has now had a week of watery stools like pix posted by SRTIELS. Non stop and in huge amounts of water that stain the whole paper.

I put new paper down every day; I clean his water bowl every day and add pure FILTERED water; he eats ONLY pellets (extruded parrot diet) ad I checked the sell-by date... fine. But in case the batch was bad i threw out the whole packet and started a new one. And I always keep the pellet packs in the fridge.

He occasionally gets a handful of sunflower seeds as a treat. Up till now he adores his food. Despite all the runny poop (it's now SLIMY)... he's still hungry and eating and looking fine... sleeping on one foot etc.

But I'm worried about dehydration and loss of electrolytes so am off to vet this afternon.

How could he get an infection? All I can think of is that last wek I let him toddle around the lawn and he loved nibbling the insides of fresh baby grass blades.

I'm stumped. The pellets are from a really good company called Avi Plus. And he LOVES his food!

Very worried. All help welcomed.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Despite all the runny poop (it's now SLIMY)... he's still hungry and eating and looking fine... sleeping on one foot etc.
---------------------------------------------------

Yes...your vet can do a gram stain and some fecal floats right in the office. Also ask to send out bloodwork to see what the uric acid levels are in the body.

By Slimey...do you mean like this? This could be an indication of a parasite or protozoa infection in the GI tract.


----------



## Irene (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for reply... the poop isn't in a 'string' like that, just that the very 'loose' undefined runny plops amidst all the watery stuff is now a shiny kind of slimy one.

The white bits are still there (good?).

I took him to my vet who's got my confidence because he has his own Jardine parrot, but he just said "Your bird looks fine to me" and when he saw the stained paper & mess he just gave me a packet of bright orange powder antibiotic (Terymycin or something) & told me to mix 1/4 teasp in 500ml (half a litre) water, and to be sure to remix every day fresh.

He offered no slide work or anything although he does have a microscope & slides for dod & cat mange & mites etc.

He told me to watch keeping him in a draught (he's not). So here we sit. Rufus is merrily drinking his antibiotic and eating and singing but the poop still pours out in big watery stains like on blotting paper. No more softish 'softserve' shapes like he should do.

Any ideas?

Irene


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How is Rufus?

Giving probiotics or acidolpholus to the food and water will also help with the runny poop.

I nioticed the orange spots on him (aside from the normal orange cheek patch) If he is not a breeding bird (these spots are called breeding stress marks) it is a sign of something stressing him. Many times these orange spots can be contributed to too an environment that is too hot.


----------

